# Genetic-question..



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Right.. 

I would like for somebody that knows anything about genetics to help me here..

I have 1.1 Vipera a. ammodytes that have been breeding several times, they are both gray as groundcolour and have darkgray/black zigzags on their backs. Both looking as the species should do from the location that they are from. I had cluthces from them 3 or 4 times, and all the juveniles have been looking as the parents, ofcourse with some individual differances. Only one of the young ones came out totally different. Black and white instead of gray.

How is that possible? And what is the morph, if it is to be counted for as one?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Here´s a couple of pictures, just to show you the differance between the black/white offspring (known as "Zok") and the parents..


Here is tha male..









.. and here is the female.









Introducing... "Zok"..










Zok are also a proud father. I wanted to try the gene, just to see what would happen if I used him as a male in a breedingproject. The felamle is yellowish.

This is what came out:

http://www.terrariummorbidum.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=204


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

No guesses, huh..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd guess either co-dom or dominant as some of the offspring look like him. You'd have to breed a baby back to dad to find out which one.

Old thread i know, sorry.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> I'd guess either co-dom or dominant as some of the offspring look like him. You'd have to breed a baby back to dad to find out which one.
> 
> Old thread i know, sorry.


No problems that the post is old.. Just grateful that someone is answering..

I will try to breed the black/white male on his mother (gray), just to see what will happend. Good or bad idea?

What do you think that the black/white "morph" should be called??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

In theory roughly half will be the same as him when bred to his mum. I'm not sure what the exact percentages would be to say what his genetics are to be honest.

I actually thought he looked like the opposite of the original father so something like "reverse" or "inverted" ?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> In theory roughly half will be the same as him when bred to his mum. I'm not sure what the exact percentages would be to say what his genetics are to be honest.
> 
> I actually thought he looked like the opposite of the original father so something like "reverse" or "inverted" ?


Ok..

Well, time will show..


Hmm. Well, yes. In a way.. But the father is gray in different "shades" (grayscale), and he is more black/white. The markings are on the same place on both individuals, but are broader on "Zok" that on he´s father..

Maybe: Anerythristic?

Thanks for your answer..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you a deal, if i come up with a good name you let me have some of the offspring come Hamm!!

LOL


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm.. I think that I can manage to come up with a name myself, thanks for the offer though..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Morbid said:


> Hmm.. I think that I can manage to come up with a name myself, thanks for the offer though..


 
Thought as much, can't blame a guy for trying though :lol2:


----------

